# MTNL to start 3-in-1 services - phone, cable TV & broadband



## rollcage (Jan 3, 2006)

Source: The Statesman

*MTNL to start 3-in-1 services, phone, cable TV and broadband*
Press Trust of India
NEW DELHI, Jan. 1. â€” In a major exercise to reposition itself, amid fierce competition from the private sector, state-run MTNL is all set to launch 3-in-1 services (phone, cable TV and broadband) on a single phone line this month and has tied up with Mumbai-based Time Internet Broadband as a content provider.
â€œWe shall start the services this month. The content provider will offer video-on-demand and such required services. There will be a virtual convergence of voice, data and video,â€? MTNL CMD Mr RSP Sinha said here. Asked whether MTNL is authorised to offer cable TV services and the mechanism to operate, Mr Sinha said we have cable license with us. As far as operational part is concerned, the content provider Time Internet Broadband will be executing it.
Asked about the charges, Mr Sinha said different models have been worked out and a major emphasis has been given to the quality of services but as always like in other services MTNLâ€™s tariffs would be extremely affordable.
We shall be repositioning MTNL with the launch of this service known as TriplePlay, Mr Sinha said.
The corporation has already tied up with over 50 channels and was in negotiations with others, he said, adding trial runs of 3-in-1 services has been successful.


----------



## rollcage (Jan 3, 2006)

*Additional spectrum for expansion*

Source: here

*Additional spectrum for expansion*

 NEW DELHI: In what might boost its already fastest growing subscriber addition, state-run MTNL has got additional spectrum from Department of Telecom to expand its GSM based mobile services.

"We have got 1.8 Mhz+1.8 Mhz spectrum on 1800 band which would help us expand our mobile services. Earlier, we had 6.2+6.2 Mhz spectrum on 900 Mhz band", MTNL ED (Delhi) A K Arora said.

1800 Mhz band is used to be occupied by defence forces and is configured for normal cellular services. GSM technology works in 900 MHz and 1800 MHz band wherever it is deployed.

Earlier, the regulator TRAI had recommended that that additional spectrum be allocated in the 800Mhz, 1800Mhz and 2Gh band.

The additional spectrum would be more than just useful to MTNL as it has emerged as the fastest growing GSM operator in Delhi and Mumbai. Since January this year, MTNL has doubled its GSM subscriber base in both these metros, the public sector operator has also garnered more subscribers than any of its private competitors.

The PSU is also preparing for the anticipated demand over the next two years. It is floating a four million GSM line tender - two million each for our both service areas Mumbai and Delhi.

In Delhi, the PSU plans to set up 40 more Base Transceiver Towers over the next two months adding to the already 430 towers.

"This is part of our endeavour to meet the target of four lakh GSM subscriber addition by the end of the fiscal. In the last nine months, we have provided 2.93 lakh cellular subscribers," he said, adding it's network in Delhi has 8.25 lakh subscribers capacity and with its current GSM cellular subscriber base at 6.59 lakh, it is planning to enhance the capacity to 10.25 lakh by March 2006.

By March 2007, the GSM network should have a capacity for 20 lakh subscribers, he said.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 3, 2006)

when are they gonna remove data tabs for broadband ????


----------



## mediator (Jan 3, 2006)

Whoa How to use cable tv? Will they replace exisiting routers?


----------



## rollcage (Jan 3, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Whoa How to use cable tv? Will they replace exisiting routers?



I think they have to.. 

Isnt its so kool to have cable too ... I just hope they maintain at resonable rates


----------



## anispace (Jan 8, 2006)

yeh also hope they improve their customer service. its hopeless, have applied for triband 3 weeks back and still no connection


----------



## hairatheesh (Jan 9, 2006)

i already awaited for it because it spread widely in foreign countries. but i dont know how are they going to distribute a single wire into three terminals.
Anyhow welcoming to tamilnadu


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 10, 2006)

well one thing is for sure u can xpect reasonable pricing from MTNL for their services but as it is the first one 2 introduce such a service it might be a little expensive but lets wait n c.i guess it will be out on 26 jan as MTNL chooses "strategic" dates for launching new services and plans!!!!


----------



## rollcage (Jan 18, 2006)

hairatheesh said:
			
		

> i already awaited for it because it spread widely in foreign countries. but i dont know how are they going to distribute a single wire into three terminals.
> Anyhow welcoming to tamilnadu



Sure dude .. it will be good .. 

as for giving on one line .. they are already giving 2 of those
Telephone & Broadband


----------

